# Who plays a better Devil? De Niro, Mortensen or Pacino?



## Rosal76 (Oct 25, 2013)

Three great actors who have all played the Devil in movies. Who is your favorite in their portrayal?

Robert De Niro in "Angel heart (1987).



Viggo Mortensen in "The Prophecy" (1995).



Al Pacino in "The Devil's advocate (1997).



I'd have to go with De Niro on this one because of his ability to deliver expression and mannerisms through that thick ass beard that he had to grow for the movie.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm going to go with the hidden answer, D. Peter Stormare


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 25, 2013)

What about Dave Grohl in the Tenacious D videoclip "Tribute" and movie "The Pick of Destiny"?


----------



## Basti (Oct 25, 2013)

TOM WAITS.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 25, 2013)

I like Gabriel Byrne in End of Days, personally.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 25, 2013)

Pacino.


----------



## MFB (Oct 25, 2013)

Basti said:


> TOM WAITS.



As much as I want to agree with this, I can't help but think of one man who outranks him


----------



## Underworld (Nov 1, 2013)

I really liked Ray Wise in Reaper, which is a funnier/more asshole Devil! The guy just has that "psycho" look


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 1, 2013)

pacino.

honorable mention:


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, going to have to go with Pacino


----------



## Severance (Nov 1, 2013)

sakeido said:


> I'm going to go with the hidden answer, D. Peter Stormare




I was gonna say the vdub guy too ha.


----------



## flexkill (Nov 2, 2013)

I am going to say Willem Dafoe.


----------



## darren (Nov 2, 2013)

Pacino.


----------



## matt397 (Nov 3, 2013)

Without a doubt, Pacino


----------

